# Seriously... do people not appreciate emoticons, pictures and colors in a post?



## SimplyAmorous

It's happened twice to me in the past so many months.. people taking pop shots at my posts for being difficult to read, annoying.. Heck I aim to make my posts enjoyable to read !...

Now, given the 1st poster who did this.. he or she got banned and was rude to everyone, came out slashing on a thread... and he or she hated my views so I feel she was just aiming to Screw with me.. 

But what about cell phones & Ipods.... does using colors and emoticons mess with viewing posts and make it difficult??.... I have only used a LAPTOP to be on TAM , so I have no idea... 

Be honest please.. but just in relation to the layout of a post...(not about my views, God Knows I can be out of the box there!)... 

For instance...Larry Gray does not care for the colors as I seen his comment on this in another thread.... so others must think like him as well... if you are one of those posters... I will keep you in mind if you are on such a thread with me...or I post specifically to you. 

Thank you..


----------



## Giro flee

I like your style! I'm on an iPad not a phone. I appreciate the different posting styles, yours stands out and I know without reading that it's you. Can't people just scroll past your post if they don't like it, why do people need to be so rude? I will say that as I get older it is harder to read colored fonts, but it's not like your whole post is in a yellow font.


----------



## Jellybeans

Bright colors drive me insane. Especially when they are big and large. It takes my eyes a few minutes to adjust. I know arbitrator uses them often but his color is more muted and not a crazy color like red. (It's ok, Arb, I still read your posts and respond LOL). The pictures don't bother me, Simply. Your pictures always crack me up. A lot of them are really cute. I imagine it does take you a while to find them.

I know others have said how the pictures you post are "annoying" but I always think they are very appropos to what you write. Just keep doing you. It's kind of like your signature.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I have an iphone5 and your posts don't come across looking messed up on there at all so I'm not sure what people are talking about. Some of the image files may just show up as a small box instead of an actual image but it's nothing crazy or anything. The colors come out correctly too.

I'm fairly sure enough people enjoy your posting style here that you don't have to worry about one or two or even 10(if it got to that) people complaining to you about it. Take a look at the one thread where people were listing their favorites and listing folks who helped them the most.Correct me if I'm wrong but I think you were on most of the lists. 

If they don't like your posting style,they can keep moving on then.Just my .02 fwiw.


----------



## Jellybeans

ScarletBegonias said:


> If they don't like your posting style,they can keep moving on then.Just my .02 fwiw.


:iagree: Simply keep it moving! 

Oh and Scarlet, I hardly recognized you. You got a new face.


----------



## Married but Happy

I think you should do what you prefer to do. I will say that I may not give as much attention to your posts as I would without the embellishments, as they make reading slower. I am also a big fan of brevity, but length alone will not usually deter me if the content is good, and yours is.


----------



## marriedmanhere

I looked back at a couple of your older posts.. 
They are more difficult to read than if they did not have colors and emoticons.

I have seen much worse offenders than you though. 
The movement of the animation is too distracting. 
The pictures do not really bother me as long as there are not too many.

1 or 2 emoticons is OK.. but too much of anything is too much.


----------



## Lordhavok

I dont have a problem with your post or how they are presented at all, if people dont like it, they can put you on their ignore list. I wouldnt worry about it. Your an amazing woman and your husband is a lucky guy, keep doing what your doing.


----------



## Anon Pink

I think your posting style is perfect! I would do it too but it takes too long and I'll forget what I was trying to say!

Be yourself SA!!!!


----------



## VermisciousKnid

I have an iPhone and I don't see the pictures/icons that you insert. The only thing that I don't like is when the font gets too light. There isn't enough contrast with the white background and I find it difficult to read. Light green seems to be the biggest offender for me. I don't have great eyes, so I'm sure that is part of my problem.


----------



## happy as a clam

I love emoticons (a few well-placed ones) but I admit I find it difficult to read when the colors keep changing. I typically just use "bold" or CAPS if I want to emphasize a point.

But that's just me...

If you like posting with lots of colors, go right ahead!! Just know that some may skip ahead if *the colors are driving them batty!!!
*


----------



## larry.gray

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I always respect your opinions...but I will admit your posts are sometimes difficult to read.
> 
> However...I can scroll past...and so can everyone else. I would never tell you to change your style. That's your style.


I don't find them difficult to read, but I do agree with the rest of it.


----------



## larry.gray

I don't mind them at all. What I hate are the people who do their entire posts in other colors, bold, large font and so on.

I've suggested that they don't let people do that. If you type your post in all caps it ignores the all caps. It should do the same to an entire post with one color or size for all of the text.


----------



## larry.gray

Oh and another thing people can do: add nosquit to their browser.

I have websites with white text and black background. It makes my eyes hurt. I put in nosquint so I can over-ride the background and text color. If I hit that button here, I can make all text colors go away.


----------



## karole

SA, I like your style; although sometimes your posts are not an easy read - but, the posts that are all one solid bright color are the most difficult to read. I usually skip over those entirely.


----------



## PBear

As others have said... I usually like and agree with your posts, if that matters. But in general, having to "scream" to make your posts stand out makes me want to just bypass them. We're here for useful content, not pretty. And some color combinations are hideously hard to read. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

marriedmanhere said:


> I looked back at a couple of your older posts..
> They are more difficult to read than if they did not have colors and emoticons.
> 
> I have seen much worse offenders than you though.
> The movement of the animation is too distracting.
> The pictures do not really bother me as long as there are not too many.
> 
> 1 or 2 emoticons is OK.. but too much of anything is too much.


Honesty I think I AM the worst offender here ...you can say it ! ...I have seen few others who color code as much as myself....onslaughting with strange emoticons!. 

I say this with all honestly...none of these things have ever bothered me personally...from other posters... so I really had no clue that it is so distracting or annoying to some, even hard to read ! 

I am going to take your advice here and tone the emoticons down.. Never use light colors (though I don't use those except maybe in between pictures)..... I have used red for numbering / defining an outline type thing...I'll try to cut this out.. 

I do like looking up pics on Google images....I took Graphic Arts at Vo-Tech , so I just have a thing with spicing up the written word... when going to the Library ...I always appreciated the books with Pictures in them.. that's just me.. a part of my personality I guess..



> *larry.gray said*: Oh and another thing people can do: add *nosquit *to their browser.
> 
> I have websites with white text and black background. It makes my eyes hurt. I put in nosquint so I can over-ride the background and text color. If I hit that button here, I can make all text colors go away.


 I have never heard of "nosquit"... I will admit it does hurt my eyes too when I come across websites LIKE THAT...with a black background.. 



> *Mrs. John Adams said*: However...I can scroll past...and so can everyone else. I would never tell you to change your style. That's your style.


 I am the type that would rather know how someone feels, even if it's not pleasant.. even a little rude....

I doubt I myself would say anything unless someone asked, like when I see the huge blocks of text with no paragraphs I do think to myself.. "they really need to break this up"...and I am tempted to not read myself... generally someone else speaks up.... it's really trying to help... and that is a good thing.

I really don't want to purposely assault anyone's eyes with my posts.. 



> *ScarletBegonias said: *I have an iphone5 and your posts don't come across looking messed up on there at all so I'm not sure what people are talking about. Some of the image files may just show up as a small box instead of an actual image but it's nothing crazy or anything. The colors come out correctly too.


 Thank you , I have been wondering this for some time.. how this works on a phone...

I have a ton of emoticons in Photo bucket and I don't know what is up with their site... they used to show normal size when searching for them... now they are like "larger than life" -though they show normal when put in posts. 



> *Jellybeans said*: Bright colors drive me insane. Especially when they are big and large. It takes my eyes a few minutes to adjust.


 Mr Blunt is and Arbitrator is really the only 2 I can think of who uses colors or bolds them...



> * PBear said*: As others have said... I usually like and agree with your posts, if that matters. But in general, having to "scream" to make your posts stand out makes me want to just bypass them. We're here for useful content, not pretty. And some color combinations are hideously hard to read.


 Now see there... PBear is an example of speaking the truth... yet not being "rude" - he feels how he feels (which is good, I asked) yet he braced it by saying I don't suck, I'm OK. 

I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## delirium

Lordhavok said:


> I dont have a problem with your post or how they are presented at all, if people dont like it, they can put you on their ignore list. I wouldnt worry about it. Your an amazing woman and your husband is a lucky guy, keep doing what your doing.


^this

(I love your posts SA! don't ever change)


----------



## Sandfly

I enjoy your posts as they are, they're nice to look at. I like the little figures which move, and I like the detail and thought you put into the content of your replies.

When I read your posts I imagine there is an elf or pixie at the other end. How could anyone not like that? 










Pay no attention to the forces of Darkness lurking on TAM.


----------



## Lon

SA don't ever change your style. I personally skip over a lot of your comments, but the ones I do read are wonderful, and the time you take to animate your thoughts into words shows through and is appreciated.

But please avoid blue text  (I read from my smartphone using tapatalk and I have a black background because it is easier on my eyes and battery, but I can't see blue text on black background - perhaps because of my color deficiency - so I don't even try anymore.)


----------



## Anon Pink

SimplyAmorous said:


> Honesty I think I AM the worst offender here ...you can say it ! ...I have seen few others who color code as much as myself....onslaughting with strange emoticons!.
> 
> I say this with all honestly...none of these things have ever bothered me personally...from other posters... so I really had no clue that it is so distracting or annoying to some, even hard to read !
> 
> I am going to take your advice here and tone the emoticons down.. Never use light colors (though I don't use those except maybe in between pictures)..... I have used red for numbering / defining an outline type thing...I'll try to cut this out..
> 
> I do like looking up pics on Google images....I took Graphic Arts at Vo-Tech , so I just have a thing with spicing up the written word... when going to the Library ...I always appreciated the books with Pictures in them.. that's just me.. a part of my personality I guess..
> 
> I have never heard of "nosquit"... I will admit it does hurt my eyes too when I come across websites LIKE THAT...with a black background..
> 
> I am the type that would rather know how someone feels, even if it's not pleasant.. even a little rude....
> 
> I doubt I myself would say anything unless someone asked, like when I see the huge blocks of text with no paragraphs I do think to myself.. "they really need to break this up"...and I am tempted to not read myself... generally someone else speaks up.... it's really trying to help... and that is a good thing.
> 
> I really don't want to purposely assault anyone's eyes with my posts..
> 
> Thank you , I have been wondering this for some time.. how this works on a phone...
> 
> I have a ton of emoticons in Photo bucket and I don't know what is up with their site... they used to show normal size when searching for them... now they are like "larger than life" -though they show normal when put in posts.
> 
> Mr Blunt is and Arbitrator is really the only 2 I can think of who uses colors or bolds them...
> 
> Now see there... PBear is an example of speaking the truth... yet not being "rude" - he feels how he feels (which is good, I asked) yet he braced it by saying I don't suck, I'm OK.
> 
> I appreciate the feedback!


NO NO NO NO!

I don't like this post!

It has no zip that I associate with your posts and personality!

Put the candle back!
(From Young Frankenstein)


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Sandfly said:


> When I read your posts I imagine there is an elf or pixie at the other end. How could anyone not like that?


Oh come on... a smiley green rag doll at the other end... elfish.....when 1st landed here, this was my Avatar *>>*....with that name of mine ...I thought I should tone it down a bit. 



> *Lon said*: But please avoid blue text (I read from my smartphone using tapatalk and I have a black background because it is easier on my eyes and battery, but I can't see blue text on black background - perhaps because of my color deficiency - so I don't even try anymore.


 See, I would never know this sort of thing...so happy I started this thread.. good to know Lon.. I always enjoy your posts.. *Always!*

I got the idea to select certain parts I wanted to comment on in my quoted reply...from Caribbean Man... so I started doing it too...



> *Anon Pink said*: NO NO NO NO!
> 
> I don't like this post!
> 
> It has no zip that I associate with your posts and personality!
> 
> Put the candle back!
> (From Young Frankenstein)


 Oh this is sweet... I'll still spice it up.. I enjoy it... no worries but I will keep in mind things like what Lon said here, if I see him on a thread... NO BLUE ! 

Anyone who replies to this thread... I will know...and consider. I can get carried away... I was thinking of my most "emoticoned" post...it was on a Compatibility thread.... I had fun constructing this.. but really, someone might want to shoot me trying to read it.. 



> *Simplyamorous said:* I'll be the 1st to admit, I'm not the easiest woman to please, there are many things that would annoy me in some men... (and I would annoy them as well !)....although I consider myself pretty reasonable...my expectations are rather high.... I just know it wouldn't fare well if I was matched with a man that I bonked heads with....(example...someone irresponsible /reckless behavior of any sort/ couldn't count on "his word" / wasted $$ he didn't have/ a Boozer/ a partier/ a sports fanatic/ any amount of lying / passive aggressiveness / a workaholic/ a man who loved the city/ overly religious/ too jealous - insecure/ etc etc
> 
> A relationship with someone like that & me would go like this>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...along with ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do attribute OUR happiness #1 to Compatibilty..... I've never looked at our marriage as "WORK".... my husband hasn't either...though he did want more sex back in the day.... and stuffed his feelings (our biggest blunder was not talking about our sexual desires :slap...and I was grouchy during yrs of infertility - our love remained intact- neither of us ever looking over a fence.
> 
> Sure we had fights ....(a little conflict is healthy!)....but we're both the type that is utterly miserable until we've made up -so we make up quickly - not allowing the sun to go down on our anger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When me & mine were dating, I'd write him many love letters -picking his brain... while guys normally aim to get into a girls pants, my husband wasn't this type, he genuinely cared about me. I always had a thing for the introverted boys...(I know how odd this is !)... I guess for me, I saw a challenge to dig under that shyness & get to their
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 's, what drives them.


----------



## Trickster

I think its cool that you take put so much effort in your post..whether itsr some music link or a pic... It keeps it interesting...

Keep on doing what you do SA


----------



## Convection

I love your posts, SA, because they are from the heart. But I agree with PBear: they can be a little difficult to wade through. I take the time because I've read enough of your posts to appreciate your wisdom; someone new might not feel it's worth their trouble.

They are actually easier to read on my mobile app, because they are rendered flat.


----------



## Sandfly

So not like the little rag-doll then?

You mean more like this:









or this?









The fact that you're between six and nine inches tall, have retractable wings and can grant wishes, _this _is the important thing.

I love the little sun icon making the plant grow. Don't change!!


----------



## Enginerd

To me when I see emoticons used to excess, pictures that aren't funny or a bunch of colors I know the content is frivalous and the person is new to computing. It's something I would expect from a teen girl.


----------



## Sandfly

Enginerd said:


> It's something I would expect from a teen girl.


Frank Sinatra- Young at Heart Lyrics - YouTube

Don't you know that it's worth
every treasure on earth
to be young at heart?


----------



## I got this

I don't like them. I scroll past them. I also like shorter punchier more blunt posts from more hard ass members. I also don't mind if you do your thing since I can ignore it.

It seems a little sad you put so much time and effort into posting to fill up whatever hole is empty in your life despite what seems to be lots of claims of a blissful state of being. It looks like attention seeking from my seat by I can be a prick too. 

When I am feeling lousy and come on here and see your cheerio posts I want to vomit. I would rather commiserate in a ***** fest at times for no understood reason calling all spouses scum and bums.

It also seems to me you have asked about how you are perceived or why you are perceived certain way and have mentioned others don't agree with your views before. I don't think disagreement is odd pretty much anywhere.

I don't know any forum, watering hole or church choir where there is much consensus. It seems each side of most mainstream issues always has a healthy share of supporters that think its gospel and opponents that think it's nuts


----------



## Lon

Don't hold back, lol.


----------



## delirium

I got this said:


> I don't like them. I scroll past them. I also like shorter punchier more blunt posts from more hard ass members. I also don't mind if you do your thing since I can ignore it.
> 
> It seems a little sad you put so much time and effort into posting to fill up whatever hole is empty in your life despite what seems to be lots of claims of a blissful state of being. It looks like attention seeking from my seat by I can be a prick too.
> 
> When I am feeling lousy and come on here and see your cheerio posts I want to vomit. I would rather commiserate in a ***** fest at times for no understood reason calling all spouses scum and bums.
> 
> It also seems to me you have asked about how you are perceived or why you are perceived certain way and have mentioned others don't agree with your views before. I don't think disagreement is odd pretty much anywhere.
> 
> I don't know any forum, watering hole or church choir where there is much consensus. It seems each side of most mainstream issues always has a healthy share of supporters that think its gospel and opponents that think it's nuts


WHOA. That's quite an opinion you have there. 

If you can ignore what you don't like - why the need to go to such lengths to express your disapproval?


----------



## I got this

She asked for honesty. She is a HUGE contributor. Her stye is well known and unique. I recall her participating in my threads and I appreciate that despite the annoying style. Just because I dislike an abundance of colors and artwork in posts and ad nauseum "Im so happy" claims which I believe are bogus doesn't mean she doesn't deserve a truthful response that she asked for. I don't doubt her sincere interest in the truth.


----------



## manticore

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am going to take your advice here and tone the emoticons down.. Never use light colors (though I don't use those except maybe in between pictures)..... I have used red for numbering / defining an outline type thing...I'll try to cut this out..


I think it would be a mistake to change your style, I have read many times your posts and is easy to see that you put alot of effort on the advices and they are well thought and insightful, and also your style including colors and emoticons are part of that unity of the whole process of those posts, to change it will mean to force yourself to change the dynamic of you as poster and that can also affect how comfortable you feel in this site.

See for example the advice from "marriedmanhere" while honest from his perspective and well intended he also lets us know that he usually does not read your posts that much (as he had to go back and search for examples), so you could modifying your style for users that in the end don't hang out in the same sections as you, and those who appreciate your style may feel that now something is lacking.

I don't normally hang out in the same sections as you neither, but when I am tired of CWI I go to LTSM and read threads like yours or "threetimeslady" to change the air and to remind me that not all is infidelity and suffering in marriages.

diversity is what makes a community interesting, how boring the world would be if everybody would think the same, look the same and even write the same?, I agree with other users, you should not change your style.


----------



## Jellybeans

I got this said:


> *It seems a little sad you put so much time and effort into posting to fill up whatever hole is empty in your life* despite what seems to be lots of claims of a blissful state of being.
> 
> When I am feeling lousy and come on here and see your cheerio posts I want to vomit.


 

This is mean.


----------



## Sandfly

She asked for honesty, but I detect malice, IGT.

This is for you -

:moon:


----------



## StayInIt

SimplyAmorous said:


> It's happened twice to me in the past so many months.. people taking pop shots at my posts for being difficult to read, annoying.. Heck I aim to make my posts enjoyable to read !...
> 
> Now, given the 1st poster who did this.. he or she got banned and was rude to everyone, came out slashing on a thread... and he or she hated my views so I feel she was just aiming to Screw with me..
> 
> But what about cell phones & Ipods.... does using colors and emoticons mess with viewing posts and make it difficult??.... I have only used a LAPTOP to be on TAM , so I have no idea...
> 
> Be honest please.. but just in relation to the layout of a post...(not about my views, God Knows I can be out of the box there!)...
> 
> For instance...Larry Gray does not care for the colors as I seen his comment on this in another thread.... so others must think like him as well... if you are one of those posters... I will keep you in mind if you are on such a thread with me...or I post specifically to you.
> 
> Thank you..


I think it's cheap jealousy, plain and simple. Both for the fun posts and the grace you display in every post you share with us.


----------



## I got this

Truthful opinions hurt. Offering them isn't mean when asked for. Bull****ting someone is mean when they want the truth. Blowing daisies up someones azz is mean when they want the truth. SA can handle the truth. She presses on despite the critics she mentions past and present.

That being said...

I don't think spending that much time (years, daily, countless hours every day) is healthy. 

MY truthful O-P-I-N-I-O-N is …

If there was something fulfilling available including a blissful marriage, awesome family, passionate offline interests you wouldn't find endless hours of doo dads added and being searched for all over the web. 

Anyone that writes THAT much again in my l O-P-I-N-I-O-N has a passion for writing and illustration and it is wasted searching and posting for electrons to a very limited audience.

Not my business and I didn't say it was. I was sharing what was asked of me. My opinion.


----------



## StayInIt

Dude, come on. How hard is it to use emoticons and different colored fonts that you interpret this as being the main part of her day? I see a woman who manages her home life well enough to have time to visit with friends on the internet. Don't like it? WHY DID YOU WASTE YOUR TIME REPLYING THEN?????


----------



## delirium

I got this said:


> She asked for honesty. She is a HUGE contributor. Her stye is well known and unique. I recall her participating in my threads and I appreciate that despite the annoying style. Just because I dislike an abundance of colors and artwork in posts and ad nauseum "Im so happy" claims which I believe are bogus doesn't mean she doesn't deserve a truthful response that she asked for. I don't doubt her sincere interest in the truth.


You were needlessly rude in your response. She came on here asking how people felt about her posting style, out of consideration for the people who post on this forum, and you berated her for it. There was no constructive criticism in what you wrote, it was just a string of insults. 

I'm sorry about whatever it is that is making you so angry.


----------



## StayInIt

He said it himself- he hates cheery posts because he "would rather commiserate in a ***** fest at times for no understood reason calling all spouses scum and bums". I guess her PMA really sticks in his craw.


----------



## Ikaika

Well as for my $0.02 worth, SimplyAmorous posts are fine by me, she pretty much embodies the Aloha spirit in her messages.


----------



## StayInIt

I don't really know all the ins and outs of aloha, but since I consider Polynesians one of the most advanced cultures of all time for having invented surfing, I am 100% behind this post.


----------



## I got this

Fair points all. I am not above criticism and neither is her style. Ask her if she thinks she spends too much time. If I cared enough to search I would find her say it herself. That was an albeit editable fact because I recall it. 

It fills a hole in my truthful opinion which flies in the face of claims of marital bliss which do annoy me. You don't like my style. I don't like hers. You dislike my opinion. I wasn't answering you but I appreciate the feedback.

Another poster said it would be boring if everyone was the same. Clearly we are not the same. Calling someone rude with no ill intent is rude isn't it? I didn't ask for your opinion either. I often do but not in this case. SA did ask and it's her thread.

I'm not here to answer why I offered SA my opinion other than she asked for it and I was interested in commenting on what I find annoying, over the top cheerful and an indicator that self-examining motives may be in order. 

SA examines all facets of her life, behaviors, motives and how she is perceived. Hadn't you noticed. I do that also. In that way we have much in common.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## CantePe

You asked for honesty right. While being unique (which I can appreciate greatly, really I do and your views fascinate me by the way).

It's hard on the eyes, it draws attention away from what you are trying to convey and there have times where I've had to stop and skip over your post because it was a visual irritation (not emotional irritation, there is a great difference). The visual irritation is a physical reaction and mental shut down.

I'm a writer and a copy editor (home business) and cover designer. Visual stimuli in the appropriate manner is very important to me because well maybe I'm too anal about it.

It has to be in the right place and visually pleasing this comes from cover designing and graphics designing on my part. I don't think you are wrong to do your posts that way either because everyone is unique and different. It just isn't visually pleasing to me.


----------



## Sandfly

I got this said:


> Thanks for the feedback.


You're very welcome!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I got this said:


> She asked for honesty. She is a HUGE contributor. Her stye is well known and unique. I recall her participating in my threads and I appreciate that despite the annoying style. Just because I dislike an abundance of colors and artwork in posts and ad nauseum "Im so happy" claims which I believe are bogus doesn't mean she doesn't deserve a truthful response that she asked for. I don't doubt her sincere interest in the truth.


I DO want honestly, I can handle it.. really.. I realize there are people here who , after reading some of my posts may feel (and very strongly)...if she is so happy, WTF is she still doing here?? Of course that exists. If the majority felt this way, I would not feel welcome and move on, this I am sure.

Am I trying to fill a void in my life, some empty hole as you called it.... I am going to say forums have always been a hobby of mine...ever since I got the net.. some 16 yrs ago ....I was on a variety of them...Parenting, a C-section forum, christian, health forums, photography/ camera ... if I had a question about anything - I looked up a forum!... and I enjoy writing... 

Mid Life offered me a flood of "OMG what is happening to me!"....it was an intense time for me & causing me to fight with my H.... having some melt downs...so I searched out a forum specifically where I could talk about this -if others could relate.. gain some insight... I learned and grew here through posting...others challenged me..I don't mind the hard stuff...I can separate the "wheat from the chaff" as they say...... Yes, it brought us closer than we've ever been.... If I didn't land here...I might have ended up on Red TUBE.... not so good. I think I made the better choice.. 

I needed to write out my feelings & sort through them...with my H.... I needed to do something with the excess intensity that was raging...this forum sucked me in...WHY...the posters were amazing...articulate... 

I've asked myself many a times... should I play down how I feel just so others will not want to throw up... but wait... many other wives speak highly of their husbands , they are thankful too... Mrs John Adams comes to mind.. never a bad word.. Praise always... she married a wonderful man...so why shouldn't I, if I feel it so strongly. 



> *I got this:* It also seems to me you have asked about how you are perceived or why you are perceived certain way and have mentioned others don't agree with your views before. I don't think disagreement is odd pretty much anywhere.
> 
> I don't know any forum, watering hole or church choir where there is much consensus. It seems each side of most mainstream issues always has a healthy share of supporters that think its gospel and opponents that think it's nuts


 I guess my insecurities show when I speak like that... which I need to stop.

I try to accept others for their differences so it bothers me when I feel I am not... I am a sensitive woman after all & maybe it is a blight on my character.... This is one area my H has over me in spades, he could literally give a rats a$$ if people like him.. Me.. I want to push it away...but I can't deny it bugs me.. it's very stupid I realize this... I'm getting better. Posts like yours help! 

I'm a work in progress like everyone else.

You are wrong about me expecting everyone to think the same though... all I wanted from a worthy forum is a place where a variety of people from all walks of life, beliefs, lifestyles , come together..allowed to speak and share...so we can all learn from each other.


----------



## I got this

Jellybeans said:


> Bright colors drive me insane


From the member with a picture of Jellybeans. :smthumbup:


----------



## CantePe

*Re: Re: Seriously... do people not appreciate emoticons, pictures and colors in a pos*



I got this said:


> Truthful opinions hurt. Offering them isn't mean when asked for. Bull****ting someone is mean when they want the truth. Blowing daisies up someones azz is mean when they want the truth. SA can handle the truth. She presses on despite the critics she mentions past and present.
> 
> That being said.
> 
> 
> Anyone that writes THAT much again in my l O-P-I-N-I-O-N has a passion for writing and illustration and it is wasted searching and posting for electrons to a very limited audience.


These two things I totally agree with. Especially the second in the case of SA. I do believe there may very well be a passion for both writing and illustration that SA should definitely persue both online and offline.

However; being truthful doesn't necessarily require being cruel. There a difference between sugar coating a truth and being cruel and unusual with truthfulness.

There is a certain decorum in brutal honesty where appropriate and gentle kind honesty where needed. Time and a place for everything.


----------



## manticore

Dude, really?, there is clearly a difference between an opinion and an attack



I got this said:


> I don't like them. I scroll past them. I also like shorter punchier more blunt posts from more hard ass members. I also don't mind if you do your thing since I can ignore it.


this okey, no problem here, you can say whatever you want about her posts and you are in your right, you have your likes and dislikes and as person with his own world view is understable that there are things that you would not appreciate from your perspective 

but this:



I got this said:


> It seems a little sad you put so much time and effort into posting to fill up whatever hole is empty in your life despite what seems to be lots of claims of a blissful state of being. It looks like attention seeking from my seat by I can be a prick too.


man this is cheap psychology that obviously is made under your own assumptions without fundamentals.

you called her a person with a empty life, desesperate for attetion and a liar (about the condition of her marriage), you hide an attack behind an advice, and you think that you are smart enough and that nobody will notice it.

You called it "truthful opinion with no ill intent", that is not the case, it was a statement where you even dare to say that you feel pity for her, really? REALLY?.

I have not read your story so I can not talk about your situation but clearly you haven't read her neither, she is not in a "perpetual blissful state" (as you called it) in her marriage, if she and her husband have a good marriage is because the both of them worked together to overcome the problems they had during their marriage (like the infertility issue, or when she found that her husband watched pornography, or the hormonal issue).

and I am still not buying that it was an opinion, just GOD knows what possesed you to feel that sense of superiority when you wrote that post, I will tell you something I feel envy about her life and how she and her husband have come this far where many have failed, you should check your own life before blabling no senses, in this society where half of the marriages end in divorce and many of the other half are together for financial reasons or for the kids a marriage like hers is worth of admiration.


----------



## Lon

The best part of free speech is people are free to say and write what they wish and how they wish. SA is not breaking any rules, so if she enjoys spending time crafting lengthy posts with emoticons, colors, gifs, well she is absolutely free to do that.

When she asks for opinions you are free to respond how you like, but when it comes across as unnecessarily mean or harsh, or judgmental (suggesting she should be doing other things to fill some hole you have decided she has) I don't like it and you are unapologetic about that you lose my respect as a fellow member of this forum which I too spend a lot of time on and exercise my right to free speech on.

If someone asks for feedback, and you simply don't like it, then say so and explain why. CantePe's first comment was perfectly stated. The judgment calls are inappropriate.


----------



## I got this

SimplyAmorous said:


> You are wrong about me expecting everyone to think the same though


That was not directed to you. That was for the posters commenting about my harshness, roughness, rudeness directed toward your posting style and time invested in 9000 plus rainbow infested artistic posts, etc.

Do your thing as I and others have said. No one here has to like it and many do. 

To be fair, I like emoticons especially interactive. I hate your scrolly artwork and colors. It looks like a friggen scream for an intervention. :rofl:

Peace


----------



## StayInIt

Facepalm......


----------



## Sandfly

Thesis, antithesis, synthesis.

What follows is, er, what do you call it in California? 'Outpouring of random thoughts'? I forget the name.

I guess there is no motion (change) without conflict (disruption).

You can see from some of the political threads how they just keep going ad nauseum due to a hefty weighting of conflicting and non-converging opinion on all sides. 

But they never get to the final stage, of resolving, deciding - the synthesis - the new 'starting position' -

from which a new debate is formed by the antithesis immediately arising, keeping it going forward on its _new _track. A new debate on a more specific/complex issue.

A change of quality, brought about by the internal contradictions revealing themselves and growing in number - the untenability of a position or both positions is revealed over time (change of quantity) reaching the point of unsustainability in its present form.

In debate, consensus is just a new starting point for a (different) conflict, and conflict is the starting point for reaching consensus. We can never 'agree to disagree', that's postponing the resolution.

If you understand what I'm saying, good. If you don't, don't worry.

Welcome, earthlings.


----------



## StayInIt

In CA we call it being a bit of a ****...


----------



## I got this

SA, 

I said what I meant. I don't sugar coat. I get a knock on the door or a call a week from people that know I won't play around bull****ting them. The qualifier of my unvarnished opinion is always it is only my opinion but I will tell you if you want to hear it.

I certainly hope i didn't hurt your feelings. I am very sorry if I have. 

Keep doing things on your terms unless your intended audience is rejecting. If so then reevaluate if they are a priority for you. Otherwise, the hell with them. Do your thing.

Peace

@manticore your opinion is valid and mine isn't. I got it. Note how you exaggerate what was said. YOU changed my "whatever empty hole" into "empty life" If it was so bad then why did you feel the need to make it worse? I think it's called unrighteous indignation since you are objecting to what you said I said not what I said. Examine your own intent before you start examining my words and intent into something worse than they are. What is your motive for doing so? Fair point isn't it?

SA doesn't live an empty life and she has made that clear as others have so eloquently pointed out. However, I think the time invested in the endless artistry is to say the very least what I have already stated. Disagree but your B.S. inaccurate translation is intellectually dishonest because you are being emotional I imagine.


----------



## delirium

I got this said:


> @manticore your opinion is valid and mine isn't. I got it. Note how you exaggerate what was said. YOU changed my "whatever empty hole" into "empty life" If it was so bad then why did you feel the need to make it worse? Examine that before you start examining my words into something worse than they are. What is your motive for doing so? Fair point isn't it?


Semantics.


----------



## StayInIt

I got this said:


> SA,
> 
> I said what I meant. I don't sugar coat. I get a knock on the door or a call a week from people that know I won't play around bull****ting them. The qualifier of my unvarnished opinion is always it is only my opinion but I will tell you if you want to hear it.
> 
> I certainly hope i didn't hurt your feelings. I am very sorry if I have.
> 
> Keep doing things on your terms unless your intended audience is rejecting. If so then reevaluate if they are a priority for you. Otherwise, the hell with them. Do your thing.
> 
> Peace
> 
> @manticore your opinion is valid and mine isn't. I got it. Note how you exaggerate what was said. YOU changed my "whatever empty hole" into "empty life" If it was so bad then why did you feel the need to make it worse? I think it's called unrighteous indignation since you are objecting to what you said I said not what I said. Examine your own intent before you start examining my words and intent into something worse than they are. What is your motive for doing so? Fair point isn't it?
> 
> SA doesn't live an empty life and she has made that clear as others have so eloquently pointed out. However, I think the time invested in the endless artistry is to say the very least what I have already stated. Disagree but your B.S. inaccurate translation is intellectually dishonest because you are being emotional I imagine.


*Again, how hard it to use different colors or emoticons? Not very, it turns out.*


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I got this said:


> Truthful opinions hurt. Offering them isn't mean when asked for. Bull****ting someone is mean when they want the truth. Blowing daisies up someones azz is mean when they want the truth. SA can handle the truth. She presses on despite the critics she mentions past and present.


 I despise fake flattery... no daises when you don't feel it.. give it to me straight... I do find you a little harsh but the beauty is.. I won't take that as a judgement on me personally. But some points deserve a closer look...



> That being said...
> 
> I don't think spending that much time (years, daily, countless hours every day) is healthy.
> 
> MY truthful O-P-I-N-I-O-N is …
> 
> If there was something fulfilling available including a blissful marriage, awesome family, passionate offline interests you wouldn't find endless hours of doo dads added and being searched for all over the web.
> 
> Anyone that writes THAT much again in my l O-P-I-N-I-O-N has a passion for writing and illustration and it is wasted searching and posting for electrons to a very limited audience.


I should do something else with my Writing passion... I go back & forth here.... Part of it is pure laziness..Ok.... I need a kick in the a$$... I don't know...

I looked into Relationship coaching.. . one of the better courses was like $9,000..I called/ talked to some lady......but really....it's just a certificate ...what does that hold up as... not much... I could find cheaper courses ...at the end of the day -it's probably marketing that will get you any clients....then I feel like who in the world is going to pay for that, when they have Marriage forums, endless free advice/ articles, websites like Marriage Builders, endless books on amazon... I WOULDN'T .. but I'm cheap! 

I used to listen to Talk radio and watch "Young & the Restless" in the past...as a SAH Mom.....I might have ate some bon bons but I still got everything done... I have found this more enjoyable. Maybe I should go back to church and get more involved.. there's a thought....but then I remind myself ..I am Heretic.. so that's not going to fly well either.. 

So for now.. I post...and still I question if I am wasting my potential.. I LOVE and enjoy talking to people, people enjoy talking to me (I don't mean this to sound braggish)...I can meet almost anyone & have them offering deeper parts of their life story... I've been amazed at times...how quickly this happens. I should be in some form of communications. I used to volunteer for a Free 24 hour hotline.. enjoyed that too. 



> *I got this said*: I certainly hope i didn't hurt your feelings. I am very sorry if I have.


 Ok, I love this....really....Getting an "I am sorry " from an admitted Prick...why ..because I didn't take offense to you... but looked past the harshness to the meat. 

Peace to you too - I got this. (I would put a smiley here but I will refrain)


----------



## arbitrator

*No big problem with it here! From my own perspective, I think that it adds emphasis! I do it only because when my glasses are off or my contacts are out, I can see a heck of a lot better!*


----------



## I got this

delirium said:


> Semantics.


How convenient. 

Picnic basket has 11 sandwiches and a dozen hungry kids. Sorry kids. No can eat. Monticore and delirium say basket empty. 

LOL


----------



## SimplyAmorous

StayInIt said:


> He said it himself- he hates cheery posts because he "would rather commiserate in a ***** fest at times for no understood reason calling all spouses scum and bums". I guess her PMA really sticks in his craw.


 I just gotta tell you reading this had me laughing out loud..







.... and I woke my husband up from his sleep.

I got this, you have stirred the Pot... most of my threads die a quick death...thanks to you , you poured some hot tabasco sauce on this one... I'm getting some pop corn.


----------



## StayInIt

SimplyAmorous said:


> I just gotta tell you reading this had me laughing out loud..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... and I woke my husband up from his sleep.
> 
> I got this, you have stirred the Pot... most of my threads die a quick death...thanks to you , you poured some hot tabasco sauce on this one... I'm getting some pop corn.


Ma'am, spicy is how I roll. Also, I think you are a true lady and the attacks against you struck me as petty and mean.


----------



## I got this

SimplyAmorous said:


> I got this, you have stirred the Pot... you poured some hot tabasco sauce on this one... I'm getting some pop corn.


I wrote the most colorful post in response to your last post and I got timed out and lost it. Thought it was a ban from the whiner fest. 

I was hoping to see it. It would have put your rainbow posts look like a kindergarten stick figure of a stick.

Skittles all the way. 

I am sorry to say I don't have any available curly fonts though


----------



## Sandfly

I got this said:


> How convenient.
> 
> Picnic basket has 11 sandwiches and a dozen hungry kids. Sorry kids. No can eat. Monticore and delirium say basket empty.
> 
> LOL


Is this hypothetical picnic taking place in the US?

In which case, I will take your sandwich and lend it to two people at once, and demand two sandwiches from each person back.

In the meantime, the kids can all starve!


----------



## StayInIt

I got this said:


> I wrote the most colorful post in response to your last post and I got timed out and lost it. Thought it was a ban from the whiner fest.
> 
> I was hoping to see it. It would have put your rainbow posts look like a kindergarten stick figure of a stick.
> 
> Skittles all the way.
> 
> I am sorry to say I don't have any available curly fonts though


Look, you can relax. We ALL know you are the biggest jerk on this thread. Stop showing us up.


----------



## I got this

Sandfly said:


> Is this hypothetical picnic taking place in the US?
> 
> In which case, I will take your sandwich and lend it to two people at once, and demand two sandwiches from each person back.
> 
> In the meantime, the kids can all starve!


This hypothetical picnic is taking place in a bullpen where all the bull**** is.


----------



## Sandfly

Well, you're getting the sh*t sandwich, aintcha?

_Aintcha_?

Just kidding. 

Calm down, will you?


----------



## I got this

SA, obviously you do not have to answer and you may not want to get popcorn butter on your keyboard but if you can stop laughing and don't have tabasco in your watering eye sockets…

1. have I offended you in any way? 

2. if so is my apology sufficient? 

3. giving me FULL benefit of the wide variety of meanings in the english language of which you are very skilled

a. would it be fair for ME to LABEL your consideration of pursuing writing, considering whether you ought to get more involved in church and considering whether you are reaching your full potential attempts to fill in the VERY LAST REMAINING HOLE in your life of many filled holes? Hahaha

b. is ALL LOST including the message when someone is speaking to you in a way that RECEIVES MORE CONSIDERATION THRU RUDENESS than others whom are more gentle AND BORING. 

c. oh englishly skilled one…is there a meaningful difference between the following phrases that YOU CAN DISTINGUISH

In other words does "Filling an empty hole in your life otherwise blissful life" = "your life is empty" 

d. Now lets say there was a picnic basket full of bull**** …

LOL


----------



## StayInIt

i got this said:


> sa, obviously you do not have to answer and you may not want to get popcorn butter on your keyboard but if you can stop laughing and don't have tabasco in your watering eye sockets…
> 
> 1. Have i offended you in any way?
> 
> 2. If so is my apology sufficient?
> 
> 3. Giving me full benefit of the wide variety of meanings in the english language of which you are very skilled
> 
> a. Would it be fair for me to label your consideration of pursuing writing, considering whether you ought to get more involved in church and considering whether you are reaching your full potential attempts to fill in the very last remaining hole in your life of many filled holes? Hahaha
> 
> b. Is all lost including the message when someone is speaking to you in a way that receives more consideration thru rudeness than others whom are more gentle and boring.
> 
> C. Oh englishly skilled one…is there a meaningful difference between the following phrases that you can distinguish
> 
> in other words does "filling an empty hole in your life otherwise blissful life" = "your life is empty"
> 
> d. Now lets say there was a picnic basket full of bull**** …
> 
> lol


go home. You are drunk


----------



## BrokenVows

I got this said:


> SA, obviously you do not have to answer and you may not want to get popcorn butter on your keyboard but if you can stop laughing and don't have tabasco in your watering eye sockets…
> 
> 1. have I offended you in any way?
> 
> 2. if so is my apology sufficient?
> 
> 3. giving me FULL benefit of the wide variety of meanings in the english language of which you are very skilled
> 
> a. would it be fair for ME to LABEL your consideration of pursuing writing, considering whether you ought to get more involved in church and considering whether you are reaching your full potential attempts to fill in the VERY LAST REMAINING HOLE in your life of many filled holes? Hahaha
> 
> b. is ALL LOST including the message when someone is speaking to you in a way that RECEIVES MORE CONSIDERATION THRU RUDENESS than others whom are more gentle AND BORING.
> 
> c. oh englishly skilled one…is there a meaningful difference between the following phrases that YOU CAN DISTINGUISH
> 
> In other words does "Filling an empty hole in your life otherwise blissful life" = "your life is empty"
> 
> d. Now lets say there was a picnic basket full of bull**** …
> 
> LOL


:wtf:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Threetimesalady said:


> Hi SA...I hope what I said to you at the bottom of my last post that I wrote today is not what your referring to...


 I haven't read that yet....soon.....this thread came off the heels of a couple comments on the "Female desire" thread in the Ladies section ... it wasn't the 1st time a poster complained & I genuinely wanted to hear preferences.. some have given reasons I would have never entertained... 



> *I got this said*
> 
> *1. have I offended you in any way?*


Offend...I was taken a back with your 1st post... like "damn!' ...but this is a free forum... I asked..it's good to know who can't stand us...and why... It's the internet.. you are a complete stranger to me.. if I am going to go cry in the corner over this.. I got some issues, now wouldn't I... the fact that others don't feel this way... helps! ... If I got an onslaught of posts like that.. well.. I might leave with my tail inbetween my legs ..of course.. 



> *2. if so is my apology sufficient?*


 I found you a tad humble after my posts, which I give you credit for. I hold no ill will against your cyber force.



> 3. giving me FULL benefit of the wide variety of meanings in the english language of which you are very skilled
> 
> *a. would it be fair to for ME to LABEL your consideration of pursuing writing, considering whether you ought get more involved in church and considering whether you are reaching your full potential attempts to fill n the VERY LAST REMAINING HOLE in your life? *


 I know they think you are half drunk, but I don't honestly mind your questions...if I am being wholly foolish & stupidly vulnerable in answering them , so be it...

Answer...Yes it would be fair to suggest (not sure label is so great) that I have a hole that may yet need filled in my life...

I miss the fellowship at church..seeing some of those old friends but I don't believe like that anymore... ... I've never had a career in a society that now looks down on SAHM's... I think this sucks donkey but it's life ... do I/we need the money, not really... we're good. Does my husband care, No...I've always been enough..

DO I care... still trying to figure that out..

Do I feel a sense of fulfillment if /when I have helped someone -to lift their spirits, change negative thinking patterns, to see a clearer path in the darkness... it's awesome..I've always been a psychology enthusiast... it helped me stay sound... for one and overcome my own demons... 



> *b. is ALL LOST including the message when some is speaking to you in a way that RECEIVES MORE ATTENTION THRU RUDENESS than others whim are more gentle*


... NO.. I had a similar exchange with Cletus on this forum -he is more like you...in dealing with people...He also expressed he didn't like my style... 

What's funny is...I explained to him...although you THINK I am all sunshine & rainbows... I have a capacity to be brutally honest myself.. bordering RUDE... my friends tell me I used to intimidate them, and lets just say My mouth has gotten me in some trouble over the years... I have learned some Tact and some Grace.. so do I understand people like you.. I do...and I'm not any Helen Steiner Rice either .. (if you even know who she is)... when I was younger, happy people annoyed me to...because my circumstances sucked...and I wanted better.... 



> c. oh englishly skilled one…is there a meaningful difference between the following phrases that YOU CAN DISTINGUISH
> 
> *In other words does "Filling an empty hole in your life" = "your life is empty"*


You are trying to get one over on manticore, which I have alot of respect for ..not cause he has defended me very nicely here...but I just always resonate with every post he leaves... almost on any subject, I can't help but LIKE the guy!... I am sure when he said what he said, it was a slip of the tongue or keyboard in the moment... but Yes..I see a distinction between the 2... 

I found THIS post below the most "prejudice"/ intolerant against colors, emoticons & the like so far...(you are definitely ONE UP I got this!).....but hey ...that is his/her opinion..(and I asked)....what I read in this post is...this person immediately judges a layout & associates it with naive stupidity... irregardless of it's content... Interesting.. 



Enginerd said:


> To me when I see emoticons used to excess, pictures that aren't funny or a bunch of colors I know the content is frivalous and the person is new to computing. It's something I would expect from a teen girl.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Oh I wake up and he got banned.. figures.. I know , I know he derailed this simple question and made it very personal.....I really wasn't all that bothered...I'm weird like that... even had a good laugh over it last night.

Your nastiest critics can help you think too. Doesn't mean you need to like them..but yeah...you gotta separate the anger from anything that could hold some water.

I am surely not alone in being glued to TAM and enjoying posting.. even if that is a waste of my time, for now.. I still like it.. so kick me..







Though I am going to lay down being *so* colorful and emoticon happy in the future.

Even AFEH, a long gone poster who I liked (constantly getting banned -till he had one too many)....he was rude to some man on here for using  emoticons -telling him he must be a _____ only women do that...( forget how he worded it -though he himself used that :sleeping: a lot...he sure stirred some threads up...Sarcastic that one was..but he was an intelligent cuss... 

Well at least I am the right gender! Funny how people think.


----------



## YupItsMe

SimplyAmorous said:


> Oh I wake up and he got banned... even had a good laugh over it last night.
> 
> Your nastiest critics can help you think too. ...you gotta separate... anything that could hold some water.


Overly sensitive forum members on all forums run off interesting people all the time unfortunately. 

I despise thread hijacking on any forum so I try diligently not to do so. I think it's oblivious and rude to the OP. IGT directed comments to the OP responsive to the question posed. 

The OP agrees with some of the points, took little if any offense and was admittedly entertained by the commotion. For that IGT was challenged for a blunt style and called names by hijackers and was banned. That is answering rudeness with rudeness and it happens way too often.

To OP I agree it seems you have an unsatisfied thirst for an expression outlet when you post so elaborately. I don't care for it either but encourage you to be yourself despite that. I also encourage you to pursue it. 

Your thoughts will sell if you offer something that isn't already there. If you are anything are you not unique? 

Uniques sells. Writers force the challenge of the status quo and generate controversy. It's the opposite of boring. Look at the books often recommended on the forum. Why do members like them? For the same reason they like your points? Probably. Do the books mentioned have their very healthy share of critics? Of course. 

I find your comments compelling and see the abundance of artsy graphics odd. Your motive for doing so is an interesting topic at least to me. Why do you do it?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> *YupItsMe said:* I find your comments compelling and see the abundance of artsy graphics odd. Your motive for doing so is an interesting topic at least to me. Why do you do it?


Answered this on my 2nd post >> "I do like looking up pics on Google images....I took Graphic Arts at Vo-Tech , so I just have a thing with spicing up the written word... when going to the Library ...I always appreciated the books with Pictures in them.. that's just me.. a part of my personality I guess"... 

H is the one who was showing me some funny emoticons one day yrs ago...he had his own collection ....that got me started -looking them up...I'll blame him a little here... 



> Uniques sells. Writers force the challenge of the status quo and generate controversy. It's the opposite of boring. Look at the books often recommended on the forum. Why do members like them? For the same reason they like your points? Probably. Do the books mentioned have their very healthy share of critics? Of course.


 You are surely meaning books like "No More Mr Nice Guy" and "Married Man's sex life".. and the critics are nasty Mothers.... yes.. 

I've always loved controversy .. my husband tells me I LIKE to argue (he doesn't mean this in a mean way.. my personality invites a communication challenge, I get off on it)....... but I don't think I would handle bucket loads of hate well.....No, not up for that just yet...not sure I want to invite this into my life.... maybe this is part of it too.. 

I've gotten a small taste of it here... it's all a learning experience.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

YupItsMe said:


> Overly sensitive forum members on all forums run off interesting people all the time unfortunately.


Subjective. You could as easily say that interesting people choose to express themselves in obnoxious and aggressive ways all the while knowing that the forum has conduct guidelines. 

Either you want an unmoderated forum or one with moderation. If the latter, then there must be a line that describes prohibited behavior. I think this forum has reasonable behavior guidelines. 

Why is it that people who intentionally push the line never accept responsibility? There's always a poor excuse: I'm more creative. I'm more edgy. You people are too sensitive. This other guy did it and got away with it. Blah, blah, blah. 

As with all anonymous forums, there is a certain segment that takes the opportunity to be obnoxious because there is no possibility of public shaming. These people may be articulate, but they don't seem to recognize that being obnoxious trumps that. 



> I despise thread hijacking on any forum so I try diligently not to do so. I think it's oblivious and rude to the OP. IGT directed comments to the OP responsive to the question posed.
> 
> The OP agrees with some of the points, took little if any offense and was admittedly entertained by the commotion. For that IGT was challenged for a blunt style and called names by hijackers and was banned. That is answering rudeness with rudeness and it happens way too often.
> 
> To OP I agree it seems you have an unsatisfied thirst for an expression outlet when you post so elaborately. I don't care for it either but encourage you to be yourself despite that. I also encourage you to pursue it.
> 
> Your thoughts will sell if you offer something that isn't already there. If you are anything are you not unique?
> 
> Uniques sells. Writers force the challenge of the status quo and generate controversy. It's the opposite of boring. Look at the books often recommended on the forum. Why do members like them? For the same reason they like your points? Probably. Do the books mentioned have their very healthy share of critics? Of course.
> 
> I find your comments compelling and see the abundance of artsy graphics odd. Your motive for doing so is an interesting topic at least to me. Why do you do it?


A motive is needed? People have stylistic differences that require no explanation.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

OP asked if people had issues w her posting style. She didn't ask for commentary on her life. Just my opinion over the comments from the last few pages.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Philat

Sandfly said:


> Is this hypothetical picnic taking place in the US?
> 
> In which case, I will take your sandwich and lend it to two people at once, and demand two sandwiches from each person back.
> 
> In the meantime, the kids can all starve!


Enough of this, OK Sandfly?


----------



## YupItsMe

SimplyAmorous said:


> You are surely meaning books like "No More Mr Nice Guy" and "Married Man's sex life".. and the critics are nasty Mothers


No. Them and ALL the others. The few I can think of is His Needs Her Needs. Mars Venus. All of them. 

If you had an interest in an analysis like I do, I might go to Amazon, look up relationship books that sell and ask myself

1. Why does this book sell?
2. Does it offer a unique tool, perspectives?
3. Do those tools/perspectives have merit? 

Etc. 

The best books and magazines on writing all seem to explain why some never put their writing out there. It is fear of judgment. You don't strike me as someone with those fears yet you mention them when we discuss it in the form of "who would care what I think?" and "what has not already been done that I could provide that was worth $15 to a person?"

I start with a table of contents when I write training manuals. From there I write each content in the order of my own amusement as the fuel to get a lot done fast. Sometimes these get broken down further. Other times they get consolidated. It ones very esy to me because I have a blueprint and can write to get a point across.

Once the amusement fuel dries up I am able to finish because the "Im almost done" fuel takes over.


----------



## Ikaika

ScarletBegonias said:


> OP asked if people had issues w her posting style. She didn't ask for commentary on her life. Just my opinion over the comments from the last few pages.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Excellent point. I think there were a few who articulated their thoughts directly to SimplyAmorous inquiry without the extra commentary.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: Seriously... do people not appreciate emoticons, pictures and colors in a pos*



ScarletBegonias said:


> OP asked if people had issues w her posting style. She didn't ask for commentary on her life. Just my opinion over the comments from the last few pages.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Precisely. If IGT was just being candid in telling what impression such an animated colorful comment gives him of the person behind it, then he didn't take enough care to not direct it personally at SA, because SA's OP was asking for feedback about her writing style, not her lifestyle.


----------



## YupItsMe

VermisciousKnid said:


> Subjective. Either you want an unmoderated forum or one with moderation. If the latter, then there must be a line that describes prohibited behavior. I think this forum has reasonable behavior guidelines.


True. I like moderated forums. Most I participate in are too conservative for me. Like SA I like to pick thru the style and look for the point (She called it meat and water). It's like giving all students with an abundant personality Ridilin in my view. Drug all the kids that don't conform to norms. I get that disruption has to be controlled but too much control makes for an unreality and everyone loses a realistic perspectives because the variety is censored. There is a limit to this view. I draw the line in a different spot than you.




VermisciousKnid said:


> Why is it that people who intentionally push the line never accept responsibility? There's always a poor excuse: I'm more creative. I'm more edgy. You people are too sensitive. This other guy did it and got away with it. Blah, blah, blah.


There was an apology offered. What form of taking responsibility were you looking for? You disagree with explanations but the person offering them does not. By your own words, the explanations are consistent. That leads me to conclude there is a segment that isn't hard from that is more blunt. Their input has no value? Disagree. SA mentioned Cletus and she have sparred. She still considers his points. 



VermisciousKnid said:


> As with all anonymous forums, there is a certain segment that takes the opportunity to be obnoxious because there is no possibility of public shaming. These people may be articulate, but they don't seem to recognize that being obnoxious trumps that.


Fair point and that is what moderation is for even if yours would be more conservative than mine.



VermisciousKnid said:


> A motive is needed? People have stylistic differences that require no explanation.


I didn't say it was required. I said it was "interesting at least to me" She certainly does not have to answer. I find her unique behavior fascinating clearly and I am interested in the motive behind it.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

YupItsMe said:


> True. I like moderated forums. Most I participate in are too conservative for me. Like SA I like to pick thru the style and look for the point (She called it meat and water). It's like giving all students with an abundant personality Ridilin in my view. Drug all the kids that don't conform to norms. I get that disruption has to be controlled but too much control makes for an unreality and everyone loses a realistic perspectives because the variety is censored. There is a limit to this view. I draw the line in a different spot than you.


Drugging all the kids with Ritalin is the same as asking for respectful dialogue? Okay. 



> There was an apology offered. What form of taking responsibility were you looking for? You disagree with explanations but the person offering them does not. By your own words, the explanations are consistent. That leads me to conclude there is a segment that isn't hard from that is more blunt. Their input has no value? Disagree. SA mentioned Cletus and she have sparred. She still considers his points.


An apology doesn't erase an offense. It means that the apologist understands the nature of the offense and presumably modifies behavior to avoid it again. So I would say that a repeat offender only apologizes in order to keep offending. 

One can be blunt without being insulting. I think that some people make the stylistic choice to deliver opinions with a bit of insult or innuendo on the side and when they are called on it, claim that they are being censored. There are plenty of blunt people on this forum who never get banned. 



> Fair point and that is what moderation is for even if yours would be more conservative than mine.
> 
> I didn't say it was required. I said it was "interesting at least to me" She certainly does not have to answer. I find her unique behavior fascinating clearly and I am interested in the motive behind it.


There you go. "Unique behavior" as in odd or not normal. You passed judgement on her and called it out in public. Most people would find that to be over the line. I know that she can handle it, but that's actually beside the point. That kind of dialogue generally drags a thread down into personal attacks.


----------



## larry.gray

Jellybeans said:


> This is mean.


And it would appear it is bannable too...


----------



## larry.gray

Here is the no-squint plug in:

NoSquint - Download


----------



## Jellybeans

VermisciousKnid said:


> An apology doesn't erase an offense. It means that the apologist understands the nature of the offense and presumably modifies behavior to avoid it again. So I would say that a repeat offender only apologizes in order to keep offending.
> 
> One can be blunt without being insulting.


I agree. Some folks apologize perhaps to put up a front or just say sorry when they don't really mean it. I generally happens when they've been called out on their sh*t/obnoxious/insulting behavior so perhaps they want to present themselves a different way to the forum after folks call them out for being a jerk.

I see it as a fake apology. It doesn't actually mean anything. There is no sincerity behind it. 

I think that poster was being rude to SA. Even after the apology, he kept making back-handed comments and taking shots at her personal life. The choice of words were cruel. She was asking about her posting style, not about what is missing in her life, which to me was below the belt and irrelevant.


----------



## committed4ever

There have been a few bannings this week that were just GLORIOUS ... if only for a season.

SA, I don't mind your style except sometimes I can't read the light colored fonts. However, it is forcing me to face the reality of my vanity and shallowness. I need glasses.


----------



## Jellybeans

committed4ever said:


> There have been a few bannings this week that were just GLORIOUS


:rofl:

Lol about the vanity glasses, Committed.  I quite like SA's humping emoticon smileys.


----------



## CharlieParker

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Lol about the vanity glasses, Committed.  I quite like SA's humping emoticon smileys.


I miss the masturbating one but alas, he got a permaban.


----------



## soccermom2three

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Lol about the vanity glasses, Committed.  I quite like SA's humping emoticon smileys.


I didn't even know humping emoticons existed until I saw them here on SA's posts. They've made me laugh more than once, that's for sure.


----------



## committed4ever

soccermom2three said:


> I didn't even know humping emoticons existed until I saw them here on SA's posts. They've made me laugh more than once, that's for sure.


Me either! But it's definitely one of my favorities! 

Hey, SA -- maybe you could get into MAKING emoticons!


----------



## Jellybeans

CharlieParker said:


> I miss the masturbating one but alas, he got a permaban.


Oh dear! I must have missed that one! Crazy.


----------



## GTdad

SA you're tops in my book. Yes, sometimes your posts are kind of hard on my eyes, but I wouldn't ever want you to change your style, because your style is refreshing, honest and sweet.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Lol about the vanity glasses, Committed.  I quite like SA's humping emoticon smileys.


Are you ready...








........







......







......











> *Charlie Parker said*: I miss the masturbating one but alas, he got a permaban.


 got a Pm directly from the Big Guy to NOT use it.. someone complained.. I was honest and let him know that I had been using that for a whole year - and who knows where they all are now.. I guess it looked like he was jacking on the toilet - which was in bad taste, I have this really cute one squirting...he is this bloated smiley... gotta love it.. but I will be a good girl and not go there again...


----------



## Jellybeans

So freakin cute! I am partial to the third one.


----------



## soccermom2three

OMG on that last one! Lol, at the hearts at the end.


----------



## MEM2020

From: MEM
To: Enginerd
Subject: extreme allergic reaction to one of your posts

When I see a post that cloaks hate in ambiguity I picture:

An angry boy (inside the body of an adult) who was never able to get a date with the girls he liked. The pretty, intelligent, passionate, good hearted, funny, playful women - like SA. 

Most boys/men like that, lack self awareness. For instance they make frivalous reference to computer skills while misspelling the word frivolous.

But hey, it's easy to learn how to use a spell checker. Orders of magnitude harder to excise that Brobdingnagian chip on your shoulder.




Enginerd said:


> To me when I see emoticons used to excess, pictures that aren't funny or a bunch of colors I know the content is frivalous and the person is new to computing. It's something I wouldn't expect from a teen girl.


----------



## Jellybeans

Hahaha. I am a grammar snob, too, MEM. and when I read FRIVALOUS I was like NOPE! Lol.


----------



## MEM2020

GT,
This thread is fascinating. The grown ups on TAM universally respond well to SA's content and the spirit with which she writes. Many of them, myself included find some of her colors a bit hard to read. And they expressed that in the same kind, direct style that SA herself employs. For example, CantePe did a flawless job of that. 

As for the *grown downs*, well they are remarkably consistent as well. Most of them employ a tactic I describe as *hiding behind the truth*. That is, *they make truthful statements in an utterly hateful manner and then defend themselves by hiding behind the theme that truth is universally good. *

I should have been a sociologist.....

QUOTE=GTdad;7923410]SA you're tops in my book. Yes, sometimes your posts are kind of hard on my eyes, but I wouldn't ever want you to change your style, because your style is refreshing, honest and sweet.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sandfly

"Hiding behind the truth"... not bad!

I do think, though, there'd be fewer grown-downs if we didn't have a culture which built up everyone's expectations (thereby causing the sour grapes syndrome).

Aggression is the result of frustration, in all cases. We need a less frustrating culture - less food porn, less travel porn, less 'are you ambitious' porn, do you work-out enough, what's your car like... all that 'do you have enough' culture.

It makes no-body happy.


----------



## ConanHub

I just love pictures and emoticons ...... OOHHHH do I love them........OOOOOHHHH yes I love them........OOOOHHHH YES YES YES! I love them.......OHHHHH YES! YES! YES! OHHHH GOD YES!!!! I LOOOOVE THEMMMM!!!! 


Whew. They're ok.


----------



## Enginerd

MEM11363 said:


> From: MEM
> To: Enginerd
> Subject: extreme allergic reaction to one of your posts
> 
> When I see a post that cloaks hate in ambiguity I picture:
> 
> An angry boy (inside the body of an adult) who was never able to get a date with the girls he liked. The pretty, intelligent, passionate, good hearted, funny, playful women - like SA.
> 
> Most boys/men like that, lack self awareness. For instance they make frivalous reference to computer skills while misspelling the word frivolous.
> 
> But hey, it's easy to learn how to use a spell checker. Orders of magnitude harder to excise that Brobdingnagian chip on your shoulder.


If she didn't want an honest answer then why did she ask? I simply offered one perspective on how silly graphics come across. I was perfectly aware that someone might take offense but I believe brutal honesty to be an honorable trait. Why did you have the need to attack my sexual prowess? Seems like you're the hater with some issues.


----------



## Unique Username

And I would say that some people just love to nit-pick and find fault or issue with just about everything.

as to SA question, when on a phone you can't see images, you have to click the line that says see image to bring it up

large fonts and colors aren't easily read via smartphone either

I dont remember if emoticons are even shown, other than the usual easy smileys. 

I can tell you that auto correct via phone or tablet is maddening and can result in less than correct spelling and grammar argh

On a tablet you can see everything........on a phone you can't see likes and other certain TAM eccentricities.

personal opinion, I dont care for the light colored fonts...hard to read....but then again I think that's the point right?


I can see where some people would get annoyed with too many emoticons...somtimes less is more
but, I like to post lots of pictures and I bet that gets on some people's last nerve too

I certainly don't think it's much of an issue...if I find a thread is hard to read....then I stop reading it.

I also don't dwell far from social very often

I like this gif when threads are gettin silly


----------



## joe kidd

Meh. So SA's posts are a little flowery. I've never found them offensive or inflammatory. 

The things people b*tch about. Carry on.


----------



## MEM2020

Enginerd,
I welcome your honest opinion - you're a smart guy.

That said, if you don't realize the mean spirited tone of your post, I suggest you ask a close friend to take a look and give you an unfiltered view. 

BTW: If you subscribe to the idea that brutal honesty is a virtue, consider this. My comment to you was exactly that. 

Had I not been responding in kind, this is what I would have said to you:

Enginerd,
Do you feel the quality of SA's content is generally poor? Your post was ambiguous on that point. If so, what specifically do you find lacking in her writing. Personally I believe she writes well, and her 
posts are insightful, kind and compassionate. 

Why did you compare her unfavorably to a teenage girl? That seems mean spirited. 




Enginerd said:


> If she didn't want an honest answer then why did she ask? I simply offered one perspective on how silly graphics come across. I was perfectly aware that someone might take offense but I believe brutal honesty to be an honorable trait. Why did you have the need to attack my sexual prowess? Seems like you're the hater with some issues.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Enginerd said:


> If she didn't want an honest answer then why did she ask? I simply offered one perspective on how silly graphics come across. I was perfectly aware that someone might take offense but I believe brutal honesty to be an honorable trait. Why did you have the need to attack my sexual prowess? Seems like you're the hater with some issues.


On the heels of MEM's post... I won't begrudge you for your answer on here... I believe you and "*I got this*" represent a segment of the TAM community..the 2 of you were just bold enough to lay it out there in it's raw unfiltered form ....

Your words did paint an idiot judgement ...but that is your prerogative....that's how you view it. 

Just saying...I am not new to computing.. even as a 14 yr old teen girl.. I was never "frivolous" in much of anything in my life ...least not money or how it was spent.... I do put a lot of careful thought into my posts... Even those who despise my layout, and disagree with my views....would likely vouch for this.....

So if I got a little carried away collecting various emoticons ... like to throw a google image Quote or pic in once in a while.. yeah, maybe it's a stupid pastime, I'll give you that...but not all books can be judged by their covers, I guess is what I am trying to say...


----------



## Ikaika

SA, you missed your calling, you would have been an awesome K teacher. Plus, I know you are not asking for a diagnosis, but let's just say, I think your H is a lucky man


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall

I find your posts to be quite lengthy and very colorful. If people do not like your posts, they are free to simply skip past them or put you on ignore. 

You are free to express yourself however you want. Use all the words, colors and emoticons that make you feel like you have gotten your point across.


----------



## manticore

soccermom2three said:


> I didn't even know humping emoticons existed until I saw them here on SA's posts. They've made me laugh more than once, that's for sure.



I know right, I was amazed when I saw one for first time in her posts (and also got a good laugh), that is why I think she should remain loyal to her style.


----------



## heartsbeating

I've only just seen this thread!

Haven't read all the posts... just jumping on board to say, I love you just the way you are!!


----------



## heartsbeating

As for if I'm viewing on my phone, I don't see images unless I click on them... umm... hello utility belt guy! I don't use the app though so maybe that's the difference?


----------



## Sandfly

Dear HB

It's driving me nuts.

Can I ask, who is the actress, from which film is she, in your avatar?

I could swear it looks a bit like a character out of bewitched.


----------



## over20

Elizabeth Montgomery..


----------



## Ikaika

Julie Newmar


----------



## Unique Username

Drerio beat me to the correct answer


----------



## Unique Username

Something Wild - Julie Newmar as Catwoman - YouTube

catwoman


----------



## Enginerd

SimplyAmorous said:


> On the heels of MEM's post... I won't begrudge you for your answer on here... I believe you and "*I got this*" represent a segment of the TAM community..the 2 of you were just bold enough to lay it out there in it's raw unfiltered form ....
> 
> Your words did paint an idiot judgement ...but that is your prerogative....that's how you view it.
> 
> Just saying...I am not new to computing.. even as a 14 yr old teen girl.. I was never "frivolous" in much of anything in my life ...least not money or how it was spent.... I do put a lot of careful thought into my posts... Even those who despise my layout, and disagree with my views....would likely vouch for this.....
> 
> So if I got a little carried away collecting various emoticons ... like to throw a google image Quote or pic in once in a while.. yeah, maybe it's a stupid pastime, I'll give you that...but not all books can be judged by their covers, I guess is what I am trying to say...


As a rule I would never comment on the structure of someones post or their spelling. You happened to ask a direct question about one of my pet peeves. Perhaps I mistakenly thought you were actually looking for alternative perspectives instead of some anonymous reaffirmation. In my world I would be laughed at for using an emoticon of any sort. It's not something Engineers do. I suspect that many people here would be massively offended by the hardcore comments and perspectives of my colleagues, but I happen to respect their bluntness. I have thicker skin then most and often forget many people have their identities wrapped up in their internet personas. That is something I'll never understand because when you are anonymous there really is nothing at stake and therefore it's just a game. I like to be challenged to the point I must reexamine my thoughts and statements. In this case I could have definitely used some softer language, but in reality I had no business injecting my world into yours. Lesson learned.


----------



## heartsbeating

over20 said:


> Elizabeth Montgomery..


oh my whiskers!


----------



## heartsbeating

Sandfly said:


> Dear HB
> 
> It's driving me nuts.
> 
> Can I ask, who is the actress, from which film is she, in your avatar?
> 
> I could swear it looks a bit like a character out of bewitched.


Catwoman Tempts Batman - YouTube

"You're supposed to fall on the floor.." 

Those damn bat-plugs!


----------



## heartsbeating

Thread-jack over, sorry SA!


----------



## larry.gray

Enginerd said:


> In my world I would be laughed at for using an emoticon of any sort. It's not something Engineers do.


Where do you work that is so humorless? 


I'm an engineering manager, I spend most of my time dealing with engineers or other engineering managers. I would never communicate with a vendor, customer or senior manager that way. But among colleges we use them all the time, particularly on IM.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Enginerd said:


> As a rule I would never comment on the structure of someones post or their spelling. You happened to ask a direct question about one of my pet peeves. Perhaps I mistakenly thought you were actually looking for alternative perspectives instead of some anonymous reaffirmation. In my world I would be laughed at for using an emoticon of any sort. It's not something Engineers do. I suspect that many people here would be massively offended by the hardcore comments and perspectives of my colleagues, but I happen to respect their bluntness. I have thicker skin then most and often forget many people have their identities wrapped up in their internet personas. That is something I'll never understand because when you are anonymous there really is nothing at stake and therefore it's just a game. I like to be challenged to the point I must reexamine my thoughts and statements. In this case I could have definitely used some softer language, but in reality I had no business injecting my world into yours. Lesson learned.


I don't mind bluntness as much as others do, it does *JOLT me* however..and I will think under my breath "Hot damn is he a S O B... who pi$$ed in his or her cheerios this morning"!....but hey, that's honest, right ......(just as you lashed out at MEM, it's human nature to be offended & want to respond to the injustice said about us)....

But really...I don't run from it, put up a barrier or ignore someone (have never used that feature here nor plan to)... though I will remind myself what another finds obnoxious ...and do my best to stay out of their way. 

I don't expect everyone in this world to be kind....and some of us NEED jolted and told what for ...There is a place for *Constructive criticism*...ever since I read this scripture in Proverbs a long long time ago... I understand it's value... 










Though I feel this can be done in a manner that is helpful and not demeaning, or crushing ...another passage speaks on what we say as being like "a tree of life"...or crushing the spirit.. would anyone disagree ?? One doesn't have to be religious to understand this.. It's just something to strive for in our speech...Hey, I miss it sometimes too... believe me.

I like posting here, I had a life before I landed here and I'll have one when I move on to other things...I may not have a career..but we have a large family...I'd give my right arm for my kids...they keep us hopping... we have good friends..I am needed and loved...isn't this what we all want in life?

None of my friends in real life get into forums, they all Play games online.... now I personally think that is BORING BORING BORING...I would put a throwing up emoticon here ...but since I am replying to YOU Enginerd, I will control that urge.....so whatever...we all like what we like... so no sense me trying to apologize for my enjoying posting on a forum...it is what it is. 

At least plenty others seem to enjoy it too!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I went back again and searched the original post to see where SA asked for people to give their .02 on her life,her posting motives,and her personality.I'm still not seeing it.So now I'm left to assume people are commenting on those things simply bc they have nothing better to do with their lives than criticize anonymous internet forum participants.Or this is a case of poor reading comprehension. 

Seriously folks
"Do people not appreciate emoticons,pictures,and colors in a post" 

Translated= Do you enjoy colorful posts or not? 

Incorrect translation= please play armchair psych and tell me what's wrong with me and my life that makes me enjoy posting with pictures,charts,and colors.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Enginerd said:


> You happened to ask a direct question about one of my *pet peeves*.


This speaks for something... some of us have really strange pet peeves..one of my biggest ...men whistling..







...I HATE it... I don't know why, I just DO....it annoys the crap out of me... those men are happy and gay and I want to go up to them and tell them to put a fork in it....

My husband and kids get a charge out of this annoyance in me, we had Carpet installers at our house, they were whistling up a storm... they were laughing at me cause I couldn't do anything about it , I will notice it faint in the distance..it's weird... it means nothing bad about the people doing it at all...it's my issue!

Not sure we can even explain our pet peeves .... I can't explain that one...but I've always felt that way. Happy my husband is not a whistler!


----------



## Enginerd

larry.gray said:


> Where do you work that is so humorless?
> 
> 
> I'm an engineering manager, I spend most of my time dealing with engineers or other engineering managers. I would never communicate with a vendor, customer or senior manager that way. But among colleges we use them all the time, particularly on IM.


Me too. Our humor is sarcastic and not PC in nature. I'd rather not comment on where I work.


----------



## skype

I love your colorful posts, SA! Your style is unique and distinctive, and of course you are never going to please everyone. As others have said, there is the scroll bar and ignore feature for those who are not charmed by your embellishments.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

heartsbeating said:


> Thread-jack over, sorry SA!


Oh







..

Just like anything else, that may be a "pet peeve" with someone else though...can't remember his username..but this guy...he outright warned No thread jacking on his opening post...he had no tolerance...he even deleted a thread over it...as I recall.... I felt like I had to walk a very straight line to not upset him if I wanted to even reply ! 

Now to me...that is utterly silliness....I don't find it an irritation in the least. I've gone off on a beaten path many a times on threads and thought to myself.. the mods are going to come after me...I'm being naughty!

Just don't whistle...and we're good. 



> *Mrs. John Adams said*: My daddy is a whistler....ALL THE TIME...lol
> But that's my daddy! and I love it!


 I know it's ridiculous of me....that's why I mentioned it.. Pet peeves can be down right bizarre ...and very individual.... I probably make it sound worse than it is.. 

It's true, I would try to leave the room if I was around a whistler...or like in the grocery store, I would purposely get into a different line to get away from one...crazy huh!

But they are such Happy contended men - no doubt your Father was the same and you associate this with the best of memories - even think of him when you are around a whistler... After all Happy people whistle, it just shouldn't annoy me!



> *skype said*: and of course you are never going to please everyone.


 Absolutely.... why I didn't mind asking this question...open to all opinions & thoughts... 

Thank you Skype and to all who have shared just that.


----------



## Sandfly

heartsbeating said:


> Catwoman Tempts Batman - YouTube
> 
> "You're supposed to fall on the floor.."
> 
> Those damn bat-plugs!


Oh my! What a temptress in that video.

I like the way cats are, and I like women. It's such a logical combination for a supervillain, IMO.

Hmmm, what would a man's be? Probably, like, a scorpion-man, or a sort of man who can shapeshift into a bear.

Yeah so anyway, now I know!


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall

SA, you mentioned a member by name who doesn't like your posts. I am not sure what the purpose of that was, but that poster may take it as an attempt to shame them or make them look bad. 

I know I wouldn't like it if another member started a thread where they mentioned me by name and then looked for reassurance from others because of what I said. 

Post whatever you want, however you choose to do it. I simply wanted to offer a different perspective.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

CharlotteMcdougall said:


> SA, you mentioned a member by name who doesn't like your posts. I am not sure what the purpose of that was, but that poster may take it as an attempt to shame them or make them look bad.
> 
> I know I wouldn't like it if another member started a thread where they mentioned me by name and then looked for reassurance from others because of what I said.
> 
> Post whatever you want, however you choose to do it. I simply wanted to offer a different perspective.


You mean Larry Gray.....I should have given the link to his thread on the color issue , it's right here....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/suggestion-box/130250-no-threads-all-bold-large-color-fonts.html

I would never look upon this as shaming, I don't follow you, it's a preference he laid out himself...and I was mindful of it...

I try to be as polite as I can...I guess I'll have to ask him if that bothered him.


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall

SimplyAmorous said:


> You mean Larry Gray.....I should have given the link to his thread on the color issue , it's right here....
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/suggestion-box/130250-no-threads-all-bold-large-color-fonts.html
> 
> I would never look upon this as shaming, I don't follow you, it's a preference he laid out himself...and I was mindful of it...
> 
> I try to be as polite as I can...I guess I'll have to ask him if that bothered him.


I agree that you are very polite and friendly. I'm not saying it would bother him...just saying it could be taken in a negative way.


----------



## larry.gray

I most certainly don't see SA's posts like those that pick a solid block of *GIANT BOLD TEXT*.

Or ones that post an entire response in *ONE SOLID COLOR.*.

Those are what I find annoying. I'd put those people on ignore, but ignore doesn't hide the quoted text. The ridiculous formatting that some use just gets copied into their quoted text.

I've made the suggestion that the forum blocks it, plus I do harass the offenders some too.

SA puts a lot into her responses and has fun with it. I don't find her style annoying at all. I don't find it difficult to read. I also happen to agree with a lot that she says.


----------

